# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library php_oci8.dll

## Christophe P.

Bonjour,

sur un vieux Windows Server 2003 je dois installer une application PHP. PHP 5.3.25 est dj install mais j'ai l'erreur suivante au dmarrage : 
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'D:\Program Files\PHP\ext\php_oci8.dll' - La procdure spcifie est introuvable.

La DLL est bien a l'endroit demand.

phpinfo me dit pourtant qu'Oracle est install (OCI 8 avec un runtime V10 !) :



> oci8
> OCI8 Support 	enabled
> Version 	1.4.9
> Revision 	$Id: 44bfa713783a92b3e59477f6432e5fb51b6def94 $
> Active Persistent Connections 	0
> Active Connections 	0
> Oracle Run-time Client Library Version 	10.2.0.4.0
> Oracle Instant Client Version 	10.2
> Temporary Lob support 	enabled
> Collections support 	enabled

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

Program Files est sur le disque D: ?

----------


## Christophe P.

Oui. La DLL est bien l : D:\Program Files\PHP\ext\php_oci8.dll
Et dans le php.ini il y a : extension_dir="D:\Program Files\PHP\ext"

----------


## chrtophe

C'est une dll d'origine php ? Es-tu sr que la version php installe est compatible 2003/XP ? si c'est une version rcente, le prob est peut-tre l.

----------


## JML19

Bonsoir

Cette bibliothque php_oci8.dll Fonctions Oracle 8 Requiert : bibliothque cliente Oracle 8.1+ 

As-tu vrifi l'installation de tes extensions (ICI)

----------


## Christophe P.

PHP 5.3 semble compatible avec WS 2003 : Windows XP/2003 ne sont plus supports depuis PHP 5.5.0.  (cf. http://php.net/manual/fr/install.windows.php)
La version de la dll est la mme que celle de PHP : 5.3.25

Oracle 9R2 et 10R2 sont installs sur le serveur. J'ai trouv a sur http://php.net/manual/fr/oci8.requirements.php. Cela me semble OK.



> L'extension OCI8 1.4 est incluse avec PHP 5.3, PHP 5.4 et PHP 5.5. [...] OCI8 1.4 requiert les bibliothques clientes Oracle 12c, 11g, 10g ou 9iR2 et peut s'installer sur PHP 4.3.9 et suivants.

----------


## Christophe P.

Je viens d'ajouter les droits d'excution pour IIS sur le rpertoire d'Oracle mais a n'a rien chang.

----------


## JML19

Je pense aussi  un problme de compatibilit.

----------


## Christophe P.

Je viens de vrifier qu'aucune application PHP installe n'utilise Oracle. J'ai donc comment la ligne dans php.ini.  ::aie:: 
Je vais le signaler et on verra bien si un administrateur veut se pencher sur le cas de cette antiquit.

----------

